# Porter Cable Air Compressor



## GuyK

Jaydee that is very neat. I like the idea of the air lines as I am always tripping over the hose when in use. I will have to look into this for my shop, thanks for posting.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

For what kind of jobs do you use compressed air? Nailers? Sanders? Painting?


----------



## JayDee

I use it for nailers and paint, but mostly use it for clean-up. I can clean my shop much more thoroughly and easily with compressed air and an air nossel. You blow everything off the high areas onto the floor and then clean the floor. It's great keeping your workbench saw dust free during a project.


----------



## trifern

Nice looking set up. Thanks for the review.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have a PC compressor just sitting in a corner of my shop. Plumbing it into an air delivery system, as you have done in your shop, looks like a viable project.


----------



## JohnGray

It's really nice to see someone plumb air lines the way you did. Black iron pipe is the way to go, iron is cooler than plastic and condenses the moisture from the hot compressed air and lets it settle to the bottoms of the pipes as you have it set up. Great going.


----------



## kosta

thats a really good sized compressor thats perfect for spraying or sanding


----------



## a1Jim

I'm not a fan of compressors inside the shop because of noise and safety. But I do like most porter cable products and this looks like a good one.


----------



## Miket

Thanks for the review!

Your shop looks waaay to clean!


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Miket
Did any body ever tell you that you look just like yosemitey Sam. clean is good. Loved your clock.


----------

